# WLAN-Kabel braucht WLAN-Router- kaufen oder mieten?



## WLAN-Kabel (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
brauch mal wieder Hilfe -.-
Und zwar steht in einem Monat ein Wechsel von Telekom auf Kabel Deutschland 32 Mbit an. 
Also brauche ich nen neuen Router, da der W701 V kein n-Wlan kann und damit nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit . Den D-Link von Kabel nehm ich auf keinen Fall.
Jetzt habe ich die Möglichkeit für 5 € im Monat ne Fritzbox zu mieten oder nur das Kabelmodem nehmen und selber eine Fritzbox zu kaufen ( wahrscheinlich dann die 3370).Was wäre da gescheiter?


----------



## Toffelwurst (12. Mai 2012)

Aus welchem Grund nimmst du den D-Link nicht?


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (12. Mai 2012)

Der taugt nix und soll nur Ärger machen.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2012)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> []Und zwar steht in einem Monat ein Wechsel von Telekom auf Kabel Deutschland 32 Mbit an.
> Also brauche ich nen neuen Router, da der W701 V kein n-Wlan kann und damit nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit .
> []




Was meinst du damit?
Er kann kein W-LAN ok. Deswegen aber nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit? Die meisten Router bieten über LAN-Kabel (RJ45) mindestens 100MBit Ethernet. Es gibt keine mehr die nur 10MBit anbieten.


Wenn er umsonst ist nimm ihn. Später kannst du immer noch nachrüsten.



Er kann W-LAN http://www.telekom.de/dlp/eki/downloads/Speedport/Speedport%20W%20701%20V/bedanl_Speed_W701V_Stand%2010_07.pdf Seite 75

Er reicht für alles vollkommen aus: T-Com Speedport W 701V WLAN Router: Router Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

100MBit und W-LAN: Antennenanzahl: 1 / max. WLAN-Datenübertragungsrate: 54 Mbit/s / WLAN-Standards: IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g /

Hier das volle Datenblatt: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/691571E0J2_-speedport-w-701v-t-com.html#

```
[URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/691571E0J2_-speedport-w-701v-t-com.html#"]Beschreibung/Details:[/URL]  [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F1517190.html"]VDSL Router[/URL] / [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F1259843.html"]WLAN Router[/URL] / [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F551592.html"]VoIP-Router[/URL] / Serie: [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F1517218.html"]T-Com Speedport[/URL]  / 
LAN-Ports: 4 x RJ-45 / LAN-Standards: Fast Ethernet (10/100 Mbit/s),  WLAN / 
LAN Protokolle: TCP/IP / Routing: NAT / Filtering: MAC-Filter /  Firewall / 
WLAN (Wi-Fi) / integriertes DSL-Modem / Anschluss ISDN /  
Schnittstellen: 1 x RJ-45 (ISDN-S0), 2 x TAE (analoges Telefon), 1 x  RJ-11 (WAN) / 
Topbegriffe: [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F757009.html"]VDSL[/URL], [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F757008.html"]VoIP[/URL], [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F757003.html"]ADSL[/URL], [URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3099F1036332.html"]Firewall[/URL] /  
Remoteverwaltungsprotokoll: HTTP / 
IP-Adresszuweisungen: DHCP Support,  dynamisch, statisch / 
DSL Technologien: ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+ /  Verschlüsselungen: 128-Bit WEP, WPA, WPA2 / 
Telefonie: Festnetz und  Internet / 
Antenne: extern / Antennenanzahl: 1 / max.  WLAN-Datenübertragungsrate: 54 Mbit/s / 
WLAN-Standards: IEEE 802.11b,  IEEE 802.11g / LEDs: Power, WAN, Online, Internet, Festnetz, LAN, WLAN /  
Frequenzband: 2,4 GHz / Ausstattung: VoIP (Voice over IP) / 
Sonstiges -  Taster;Schalter:Power, WLAN, Reset, Modem-Umschalter /
```


----------



## ludscha (12. Mai 2012)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen , da der D-Link seit einem Jahr fehlerfrei bei meiner Schwester läuft.

Ich selbst habe das Thomsom Kabel-Modem und die Fritzbox 7390 was auch ohne Probleme funtzt.

Bedenken solltest du, falls du die Fritzbox selbst kaufst, das der LAN-Port 1 wegfällt, da du an diesem Port mit mit dem Kabel vom Modem in die 3370 gehen musst.

Mietest du die 6360 von KD bleibt dir der Port 1 erhalten.


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (12. Mai 2012)

Dass der Speedport WLAN kann ist ja klar 
er kann nur kein  n-WLAN ! und damit nur ca. 20 Mbit übertragen-ergo gehen doch einige Mbit verloren
Den Speedport gab es vor 6 Jahren umsonst wenn man sich DSL gemacht hat 

Ich habe gar keinen Rechner am LAN stecken, nur 1 Rechner und 2 Laptops übers WLAN.
Die 3790 brauch ich nicht, da ich keine DECT-Basis brauche, das Telefon hat doch eine Basis und einen AB  
Wenn dann die günstigste FB mit n-WLAN und USB.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2012)

Jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher: Der W-LAN Standart ist zu langsam.

Wie viele  Personen sind gleichzeitig im Netz?

günstige AVM Router WLAN-Standard n-WLAN Preisvergleich | Router - Preise bei idealo.de Der günstigste: 108€

Sehr teuer. Wir nutzen für 3 PCs, 2 Leute gleichzeitig diesen hier: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...dband-wireless-n-router-mbrn3000-netgear.html ca. 50€ und sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (12. Mai 2012)

3 PCs, 2 Leute sinds bei mir auch.....
Die Frage ist nur, FB 3370 einmal für 140 € kaufen oder die 6390 für 5 € im Monat mieten....wie gesagt, den Lan-Port und die DECT-Basis werde ich nie verwenden ( unser Telefon hat die Basis schon im mobilteil integriert)
Was anderes als nen AVM werd ich nicht kaufen...lieber 20 € mehr und dafür deutsche Markenware


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2012)

Die auch in China produziert wird. Vorher war die andere Box auch ok????

Zumal AVM mittlerweile massiv abbaut. Sie waren mal Spitze, sind mittlerweile im von den anderen Herstellern ein- und/oder überholt worden.

Ist aber egal, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es zu Apple AVM günstigere Alternativen gibt.

Zu deiner Rechnung. Der Vertrag wir 2 Jahre laufen: 24 x 5€= 120€. Da ist die Fritzbox samt Versand drin.


----------



## Toffelwurst (12. Mai 2012)

WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Was anderes als nen AVM werd ich nicht kaufen...lieber 20 € mehr und dafür deutsche Markenware


 
mmd 

Ein TP-Link mit DD-WRT Frimware kann mehr als jede Fritzbox, ist übersichtlicher und besser strukturiert im Menü als alles was AVM bietet (deren Menüführung das Allerletzte ist) und für den Preis einer Fritzbox, kauf ich mir 4 TP-Link W-LAN Router und zieh mir 4 unterschiedliche WLAN Netze hoch in denen nur ein User die volle Bandbreite hat.
AVM und deutsche Markenqualität war mal als sie noch hauptsächlich ISDN-Karten produziert haben, aber das ist lange Vergangenheit.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (12. Mai 2012)

Hm,mit deutscher MArkenware hab ich mich wohl getäuscht....
Das DD-WRT schaut wirklich interessant aus- die Erweiterbarkeit ist eigentlich DAS Argument für eine FritzBox. 
Werd mir das mal anschauen. Hatte da davor noch nie was gehört.


PS: Elfer für den FCB!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Die auch in China produziert wird. Vorher war die andere Box auch ok????


Welches "deutsche produkt" wird denn nicht in china,taiwan und co gebaut??? Hier wird doch bestenfalls noch entwickelt und zusammen geschraubt oder halt nur der sticker "made in germany" drauf gepappt.


> Zumal AVM mittlerweile massiv abbaut. Sie waren mal Spitze, sind mittlerweile im von den anderen Herstellern ein- und/oder überholt worden.


AVM hat nicht abgebaut,sondern ist konstannt geblieben. Deren fokus liegt übrigens auf einfach zu bedienenden boxen die nicht mit sinnfreien funktionen überladen sind.


> Ist aber egal, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es zu Apple AVM günstigere Alternativen gibt.


Naja...Billig beschreibt es auch ganz gut. Allerdings muß ich auch zugeben,das so ein tp-link für einen kabelanschluß eigentlich ausreicht. Will man aber reinen durchsatz greift man besser zu linksys oder asus. Ist das wlan wichtig, tendiere ich eher zu netgear.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ein TP-Link mit DD-WRT Frimware kann mehr als jede Fritzbox,


Räusper... Such mal mit google nach freetz. Damit kannst du dir aus modulen deine persohnliche fritzbox-firmware basteln. Und da auf den boxen linux läuft, könntest du dir theoretisch sogar selbst das benötigte programmieren. Noch mehr freiheit geht nicht zumal ich nicht glaube, das an dd-wrt jeder einfach so herum programmieren darf.


> ist übersichtlicher und besser strukturiert im Menü als alles was AVM bietet (deren Menüführung das Allerletzte ist)


Ich weiß nicht was du hast,aber eine fritzbox kann ein 5 jähriger konfigurieren. Einfacher wirds einfach nicht. Mit der listen-strucktur eines netgear oder dlink (und sicherlich auch dd-wrt) dürften weit weniger leute auf anhieb zurecht kommen.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Welches "deutsche produkt" wird denn nicht in china,taiwan und co gebaut??? Hier wird doch bestenfalls noch entwickelt und zusammen geschraubt oder halt nur der sticker "made in germany" drauf gepappt.



Thank you Captain Obvious.



> AVM hat nicht abgebaut,sondern ist konstannt geblieben. Deren fokus liegt übrigens auf einfach zu bedienenden boxen die nicht mit sinnfreien funktionen überladen sind.



Der Unterschied zu anderen ist? Richtig! Viele Funktionen bleiben ungenutzt. Stimmt AVM hat nicht abgebaut sonder ist stehen geblieben und wurde ein- und überholt.



> Naja...Billig beschreibt es auch ganz gut. Allerdings muß ich auch zugeben,das so ein tp-link für einen kabelanschluß eigentlich ausreicht. Will man aber reinen durchsatz greift man besser zu linksys oder asus. Ist das wlan wichtig, tendiere ich eher zu netgear.



Billig? Wohl eher zu realistischen Preisen: Gleiche oder weniger Funktionen aber mehr Kosten als die Konkurrenz? Man zahlt nur noch für den Namen.




> Räusper... Such mal mit google nach freetz. Damit kannst du dir aus modulen deine persohnliche fritzbox-firmware basteln. Und da auf den boxen linux läuft, könntest du dir theoretisch sogar selbst das benötigte programmieren. Noch mehr freiheit geht nicht zumal ich nicht glaube, das an dd-wrt jeder einfach so herum programmieren darf.



Da jeder Programmierern kann. Aber ja ein Pluspunkt. BTW: Ist das offiziell von AVM unterstützt? Und wer außer uns, modifiziert seine Box?



> Ich weiß nicht was du hast,aber eine fritzbox kann ein 5 jähriger konfigurieren. Einfacher wirds einfach nicht. Mit der listen-strucktur eines netgear oder dlink (und sicherlich auch dd-wrt) dürften weit weniger leute auf anhieb zurecht kommen.



Sehr akkurat. Da ich keine zur Hand habe kann ich dies nicht einschätzen. Aber welche Box lässt sich nicht einfach konfigurieren? Alle bieten mehr oder weniger die gleichen Einstellungen.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (13. Mai 2012)

Ich werde heute abend den Linksys 3200 bestellen. Ist einfach billiger als die AVMs


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Thank you Captain Obvious.


Das beantwortet grad meine frage nicht,aber ok...


> Der Unterschied zu anderen ist? Richtig! Viele Funktionen bleiben ungenutzt.


Hast du schon mal alle funktionen deines routers auf richtige und ordentliche funktion hin überprüft? Was nützt einem der ganze haufen davon, wenn die hälfte nicht das macht was es soll oder der router gar wegen überfrachtung zu abstürzen neigt? Und wie gesagt, die meisten werden froh sein über jede funktion, die nicht explizit eingestellt werden muß. Es ist nicht jeder wie du und ich, der ständig alles unter manueller kontrolle haben will. 


> Billig? Wohl eher zu realistischen Preisen: Gleiche oder weniger Funktionen aber mehr Kosten als die Konkurrenz? Man zahlt nur noch für den Namen.


Höre ich da ein wenig "geiz ist geil"? Sorge einfach dafür, das das lohnniveau in deutschland sinkt und ich bin mir sicher, das die preise sich dann auch angleichen werden. (muß ja, weil ansonsten keiner kauft und die ausgaben der firmen reduzieren sich ebenfalls) Alternativ könntest du die steuern senken... Ich hör besser auf, ich drifte ab.


> Da jeder Programmierern kann.


Mußt du nicht können. Es gibt tools bzw. scripte für linux über die du mehr oder minder bequem mittels baukastensystem deine firmware zusammen baust. Das programmieren ist nur eine option für die, die es können.


> BTW: Ist das offiziell von AVM unterstützt?


Ungefähr so, wie dd-wrt von tp-link unterstützt wird. Die sagen ja auch nur das es geht,aber bei problemen mußt du selbst klar kommen. (wobei avm das mit dem freetz wohl eher nicht gefällt)


> Und wer außer uns, modifiziert seine Box?


Es gibt für fast alles eine fan-gemeinde, wobei die für freetz bestimmt nicht sonderlich groß ist. Die meisten, die sich eine fritzbox kaufen, wollen am liebsten nur anstecken und alles funktioniert. Das ist der sinn dieser dinger. Zusätzlich bekommt man noch funktionen wie dect und die box ist ja quasi auch eine telefon-anlage.  Durch die letztgenannten funktionen ist avm übrigens fast der einzige im segment der allround-boxen. Eine alternative gibt es da nur noch mit der "horstbox" von dlink oder man holt sich eben eine IAD von ebay. (Anbieter-IAD`s gibt es nicht im freien handel)
Ich komme aber nicht umhin noch zu erwähnen,das man an einem normalen adsl-anschluß eigentlich nicht um eine fritzbox 7270 herum kommt. (wenn man ratenadaptiv geschalten ist) Die hat mit abstand das beste modem von allen routern,welche man hier so bekommen kann. Das ding ist beim sync einfach nur sauschnell und mords-stabil.


> Aber welche Box lässt sich nicht einfach konfigurieren?


Naja, linksys hat sich mir nicht in den ersten 30 sek erschlossen.Das gleiche gilt auch für dlink,netgear,zyxel,tp-link und bestimmt noch ein paar, wenn ich mal richtig überlege. Wenn du mal richtig grübeln willst, dann empfehle ich dir funkwerk. Mein rs232b ist eine "eierlegende wollmilchsau", aber eigentlich auch nur für den professionellen bereich gedacht. 


> Alle bieten mehr oder weniger die gleichen Einstellungen.


...sagen wir mal grundeinstellungen...


WLAN-Kabel schrieb:


> Ich werde heute abend den Linksys 3200 bestellen.


In sachen durchsatz ist der gut,allerdings kann ich das wlan nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das beantwortet grad meine frage nicht,aber ok...



Das sah nach einer rhetorischen Frage aus. Elektronisch Artikel werden  fast ausschließlich in Fernost produziert. Grund sind die  Lohnnebenkosten. Es gibt Ausnahmen die festgestellt haben das man hier  mit einer wesentlich niedrigeren Fehlerquote arbeitet, so das sich es  hier wieder lohnt.




> Hast du schon mal alle funktionen deines routers auf richtige  und ordentliche funktion hin überprüft? Was nützt einem der ganze  haufen davon, wenn die hälfte nicht das macht was es soll oder der  router gar wegen überfrachtung zu abstürzen neigt? Und wie gesagt, die  meisten werden froh sein über jede funktion, die nicht explizit  eingestellt werden muß. Es ist nicht jeder wie du und ich, der ständig  alles unter manueller kontrolle haben will.


Mittlerweile, nach den Pioniertagen, funktionieren fast alle Geräte  tadellos. Echte noname Chinaware mal ausgenommen. Das spricht sich rum.  Ähnlich ASRock. Die haben auch sehr aufgeholt. Mir sind Geräte von: AVM,  Netgear, Speedlink, Cisco und eine namens "Easy Box", da hab ich mich  noch nicht bemüht den Hersteller herauszufinden, bekannt. Alle  funktionieren. Verbessern kann man sie alle. Kommt ganz aus den Anwender  (Einsatzort, Zweck, Aufgaben...) an. Sie bieten alle benötigten  Funktionen und einige mehr. Ob Sinnvoll oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen. Du klingst beinahe so als ob man glücklich sein kann das sich non AVM-Geräte überhaupt einschalten lassen.



> Höre ich da ein wenig "geiz ist geil"? Sorge einfach dafür,  das das lohnniveau in deutschland sinkt und ich bin mir sicher, das die  preise sich dann auch angleichen werden. (muß ja, weil ansonsten keiner  kauft und die ausgaben der firmen reduzieren sich ebenfalls) Alternativ  könntest du die steuern senken... Ich hör besser auf, ich drifte  ab.


Falsch. Die Preise steigen weiter, nennt sich Inflation. Und Geiz? AVM  kocht auch nur mit Wasser und unterscheidet sich kaum von anderen  Herstellern. Zumal, wenn dort auch in China produziert wird, warum darf es dann nicht den entsprechenden Preis haben? Und was soll es dem Lohnniveau hier bringen? Es wird hier nur Entwickelt. Arbeitsplätze bringt höherer Profit nicht. Und Steuersenkungen jeglicher Art sind schädlich und Klientel behaftet, siehe FDP.



> Mußt du nicht können. Es gibt tools bzw. scripte für linux  über die du mehr oder minder bequem mittels baukastensystem deine  firmware zusammen baust. Das programmieren ist nur eine option  für die, die es können.


Linux an sich macht schon genug Probleme. Und selbst Scripte sicnd  kompliziert. Deswegen gibt es einige gutmütige Seelen die fertige Mods  anbieten.




> Ungefähr so, wie dd-wrt von tp-link unterstützt wird. Die  sagen ja auch nur das es geht,aber bei problemen mußt du selbst klar  kommen. (wobei avm das mit dem freetz wohl eher nicht gefällt)


Jepp, alles inoffiziell. Es wird wohl keinem gefallen wenn der Kaufgrund für Premiumprodukte weg fällt.




> Es gibt für fast alles eine fan-gemeinde, wobei die für  freetz bestimmt nicht sonderlich groß ist. Die meisten, die sich eine  fritzbox kaufen, wollen am liebsten nur anstecken und alles  funktioniert. Das ist der sinn dieser dinger. Zusätzlich bekommt man  noch funktionen wie dect und die box ist ja quasi auch eine  telefon-anlage.  Durch die letztgenannten funktionen ist avm übrigens  fast der einzige im segment der allround-boxen. Eine alternative gibt es  da nur noch mit der "horstbox" von dlink oder man holt sich eben eine  IAD von ebay. (Anbieter-IAD`s gibt es nicht im freien handel)


Mit Meiner Easybox kann ich das auch. Wobei man die AVM bestimmt auch  konfigurieren kann. Oder durchsucht die deinen Rechner und macht das  selber? 




> Ich komme aber nicht umhin noch zu erwähnen,das man an einem  normalen adsl-anschluß eigentlich nicht um eine fritzbox 7270 herum  kommt. (wenn man ratenadaptiv geschalten ist) Die hat mit abstand das  beste modem von allen routern,welche man hier so bekommen kann. Das ding  ist beim sync einfach nur sauschnell und mords-stabil.


Da ist auf Cisco zu verweisen. Und der Rest kann es auch. Mindestens die  Modelle mit Gigabit-Anschluss. AVM hat keine Alleinstellungsmerkmale  mehr. Außer dem Preis.




> Naja, linksys hat sich mir nicht in den ersten 30 sek  erschlossen.Das gleiche gilt auch für dlink,netgear,zyxel,tp-link und  bestimmt noch ein paar, wenn ich mal richtig überlege. Wenn du mal  richtig grübeln willst, dann empfehle ich dir funkwerk. Mein rs232b ist  eine "eierlegende wollmilchsau", aber eigentlich auch nur für den  professionellen bereich gedacht.
> ...sagen wir mal grundeinstellungen...


Es ist fast egal welche Firma du wählst, du musst nur ein aktuelleres  Gerät nehmen. 2,4GHz und 5GHz Frequenz sind wichtig. n-Standart und  Gigabit. Den Rest können alle anderen auch.



> In sachen durchsatz ist der gut,allerdings kann ich das wlan nicht beurteilen.


Hierbei ist die Anzahl, Signalstärke, Ausrichtung der Antennen und die  Umgebung, wie Wände mit Metall, Decken... zu beachten. Auch sollte man  die Anzahl der anderen Funkzellen nicht außer Acht lassen.


An den TE berichte uns bitte. PN sn mich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

Research schrieb:


> ...und eine namens "Easy Box", da hab ich mich  noch nicht bemüht den Hersteller herauszufinden, bekannt...


Die easyboxen stammen von spahiron. Das ist ein in bautzen ansässiger hersteller von modems und routern. Von denen kommt auch das ar860 und das turbolink 7201. Die stellen an und für sich sehr gute geräte her, nur leider sind sie nicht im freien handel zu kaufen. Sphairon hat sich halt auf provider IAD`s (zu denen auch die easybox gehört) und modems spezialisiert.


> Du klingst beinahe so als ob man glücklich sein kann das sich non AVM-Geräte überhaupt einschalten lassen.


Dann kahm das falsch rüber.Allerdings schrieb ich schon in post 12:


> Allerdings muß ich auch zugeben,das so ein tp-link für einen kabelanschluß eigentlich ausreicht.





> Linux an sich macht schon genug Probleme. Und selbst Scripte sicnd  kompliziert. Deswegen gibt es einige gutmütige Seelen die fertige Mods  anbieten.


Seit wann macht linux probleme? Ubuntu ist mittlerweile genau so komfortable wie windows und die scripte machen es einem auch verhältnissmäßig leicht. (textsteuerung)


> Mit Meiner Easybox kann ich das auch. Wobei man die AVM bestimmt auch  konfigurieren kann. Oder durchsucht die deinen Rechner und macht das  selber?


Um das mal noch klar zu stellen,ich rede hier von frei verkäuflichen geräten. Die easybox wirst du nicht im normalen handel bekommen. 



> Da ist auf Cisco zu verweisen. Und der Rest kann es auch. Mindestens die  Modelle mit Gigabit-Anschluss. AVM hat keine Alleinstellungsmerkmale  mehr. Außer dem Preis.


AVM alleinstellungsmerkmale: (aus meiner sicht)
1 komplette telefonanlage-das könnte sonst nur noch die horstbox haben
2 Lantiq UR8 DSL-SoC -ist trotz seines nachfolgers AR9 immer noch das non plus ultra.(auch wenn der AR9 teile des UR8 besitzt) Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen weiteren hersteller gefunden,der diesen chipsatz verbaut.
3 Umfangreiche statusinformationen zur dsl-verbindung-bekommt man bei anderen geräten nur mittels zusatz-tool und nicht direkt im web-interface
4 Tuning möglichkeit-man kann auf manche fritzboxen eine dsl-labor firmware packen die einem diverse einstellmöglichkeiten gibt um mehr aus der leitung zu holen
5 Die möglichkeit über diverse regler in der normalen firmware störungen auf der leitung selbst zu kompensieren

Solltest du natürlich geräte kennen,die teile davon auch können,dann nur heraus damit. 
Cisco ist übrigens in sachen dsl-modem keine alternative zu avm (speziell die 7270 oder 3270). Wenn du mal in meine sig schaust,da ist ein modem-test und da ist auch ein linksys dabei.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (14. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab den Linksys gestern noch bestellt  
Wenn ihr da noch über AVM gegen Rest diskutieren wollt, soll ein Admin das Topic ändern 
Die Telefon-Anlage brauch ich nicht, das Modem kann ich eh nicht verwenden mit Kabel, also denke ich mal dass der Linksys ausreicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

Ich verweise nochmal auf post 12. Ein tp-link hätte es an deinem kabel-anschluß auch getan. Der linksys ist aber auch keine schlechte wahl und wird auch einen höheren wan zu lan durchsatz haben.


----------

